# periods after pregnancy



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

hi

I had Heather nearly 5 months ago and in that time have only had one period. I gave up breastfeeding when she was 8 weeks old, and it took about 6 weeks for my milk to completely disappear.
I've had some slight spotting but my first proper bleed was about 7 weeks ago and since then nothing. 
I have PCO- but have never had irregular periods with it- my cycle was always 30days. 
I've even done a hpt just to be sure(negative!)
Whats going on? Can it take this long to get back to a normal cycle?
many thanks
Rachel x[br]Posted on: 18-05-2006, 16:57:22sorted


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Rachel

It can talke up to 12months for your body to recover from being pg and for your hormone levels to settle.

Have a word with your GP for reassurance.

jxx


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks jeanette

hope you are ok  

love Rachel x


----------

